# Solved: anyone know how to remove ubuntu? and reintall windows XP?



## cstrikehero777

i accidently fully installed ubuntu instead of a dual boot. i want window for my games and stuff.. emulators dont cut it.. but i cant find any solid deifinate ways to do it... andything would be appreciated


----------



## DoubleHelix

Use a partition manager like GParted to remove the Linux partition(s), and then just boot from the Windows disk to create a new partition and install.


----------



## cstrikehero777

i read u have to restore the windows partitions first before deleting linux. otherwise it wont work.. true or not? if it is ur supposed to boot from setup disk and restore windows boot stuff.. or somethin like that.. but grub or w/ever wont let me boot from my disk


----------



## TerryNet

Do you have an XP installation CD? If so, boot from it and see if you can use it to do any repartitioning needed and to format the one you want to use NTFS. Windows will probably get all upset if your partition is not one of the very few it understands. In that case, you will need to use another partition manager, such as what *DoubleHelix* suggested.

Or, did we misunderstand? I interpreted your first post to mean that you destroyed XP by installing Ubuntu over it. If you actually have them both installed in separate partitions and just have to get the boot manager fixed up to include XP that's different.


----------



## cstrikehero777

ya i installed over it.. destroying windows.. i have a partition editor.. so i make a partition in my main drive a NTFS format big enough for windows.. istall onto that.. then remove ubunt is this correct?


----------



## TerryNet

Yes, but if you are going to divide or format the partition that Ubuntu is in you won't have to worry about "remove ubunt."


----------



## Cappi

Or as a last resort you can use a wipe disk to wipe out everything on your disk and start over with a fresh install Windows XP. After you install XP try re-installing Ubuntu in a separate partition. Windows XP normally likes to be the first one installed when you are doing a dual boot. I'm sure some of the "old timers" know a way around this, but it will save you a lot of headachs.


----------



## cstrikehero777

i ended up wiping the disk. i am talking to you now from the Trial of ubuntu.. from the disk.. lol. i used ubuntus partition editor to format my two disks to NTFS and i read that Dell computers and their.. rather difficult bios.. are very picky on how disks are set up.. it was suggested that i try it with one disk then put the second in l8r.. 

tried that.. no go. my system setup menus allow me to see both HD meaning they can be detected tho.. which is wierd.. anyway.. the XP install cd i have is good (tryed on another computer. worked fine) but my computer dosent even try to boot from it. needless to say it boots perfectly from the ubunt CD.. odd.. ive tryed a floppy boot as well no go.. my next tactic is to intall XP onto my hD with another computer (Not a dell..lol) and then put the installed windows XP HD back into this computer hoping it will work. 

simple version of all that.

both disk are NTFS for windows
the secondary has been pulled out
im trying to put XP in the main HD via another PC

Wish me luck

anymore advise would be greatly apprecited.. im not that good with computer but im ok... im not messing with jumpers so dont suggest that.. i jacked up a CMOS once that way. locked me out completly..


----------



## cstrikehero777

UPDATE

I got it to read the disk on the "problem computer!

i think so anyway..

ive read a little bit but the error i have now is

BOOTMGR Missing

press ctrl+alt+del to restart


thats the new problem


----------



## TerryNet

I don't understand why the XP install CD will not boot. I thought any bootable CD should be able to boot regardless of the existence or status of any hard drive(s). Can somebody confirm this, or set me straight?

You're sure you have the CD selected *first* in the boot order? I ask because "BOOTMGR Missing" could be because the hard drive is being accessed before the CD.


----------



## Cappi

My experience has been that with Windows XP that it must be installed first and then install Ubuntu.


----------



## TerryNet

Cappi said:


> My experience has been that with Windows XP that it must be installed first and then install Ubuntu.


That's what the OP is trying to do; have to get the XP install CD to boot before the install can begin.


----------



## Squashman

Well if the CD is not booting it is one of two things. I am not by any means accusing anybody of anything here.
1) Bios isn't set correctly
2) Not a legit install cd?


----------



## cstrikehero777

the install CD is legit.. and it works(tested on another computer)
and bios order is this:

1: IDE CD-ROM device
2iskette drive (i tried floppy too)
3:Hard disk drive:c

ubuntu install gives you the option to format and install making it the only OS on the HD or a dual boot meaning you can switch which one u want to load at startup

i havent got a hold of another computer someone will let me try installing XP on my HD with .. that may be the answer but.. ya idk


----------



## DoubleHelix

That's not going to work. You can't install Windows on one computer and then stick the hard drive in another. The drivers are different, and the install probably wouldn't even boot.


----------



## cstrikehero777

lol. hey thanks for telling me b4 i tried..

i just dont know what to do .. ive tried almost everything...i have a killdisk program and ubuntu 9.04 on disks and they both boot perfectly, but for some reason the XP CD refuses. I have no idea why. its surely stumped me.
i dosent even try to boot the CD..

terry:
I don't understand why the XP install CD will not boot. I thought any bootable CD should be able to boot regardless of the existence or status of any hard drive(s). Can somebody confirm this, or set me straight?

You're sure you have the CD selected *first* in the boot order? I ask because "BOOTMGR Missing" could be because the hard drive is being accessed before the CD.

now that i think about it ur right about this.. i read someone else was having the same error with a HD issue. but maybe thats not my problem. ya ur right about thius. the CD should boot without a HD


----------



## Cappi

An XP (OEM) bootable disk provided by Dell for example will not bootup on an IBM computer. I have found that a standard XP bootable disk will boot on most computers.


----------



## new tech guy

Have you tried using killdisk to just bluntly blow everything away? Then install xp? That might be the issue here. Or after the wipe the xp disc is not booting? Id try the killdisk again however. Then immediately after reboot and throw in your xp boot cd and try to boot off of it.


----------



## BlackHorseman

Just my two bits: after you successfully boot with XP CD, remove all existing partitions from disks (though you shouldn't have any) and then create a partition for windows and a partition for Linux. You can later format the Linux partition during the Linux installation, just be sure to select 'Manual' in the partitioning step of the installation, so that you can allocate the partitions yourself.

If you have more than one physical disk, and you intend to install all OSs on one of them (say - the first) you can create partitions for both systems on the other disk, so that you can move your Windows pagefile to one of them (improves performance), create your Linux Swap on that other disk and save most of your data there too - this helps share the load of disk access between two physical disks, thereby improving performance. When installing Linux, pay attention to where the boot loader is written to (you have an option to change it in the Ubuntu installation, but I'd rather just leave the default).

I understand that installing a different OS on each different physical disk is more tricky, especially if you want to have a completely separate boot handling of each (meaning you'd have to install each with one HD unplugged physically - here the order of OSs' installation doesn't matter). This means you'd have to change the harddisks' boot priority in BIOS each time you restart and wish to switch between the two. So, I'd just install both on the first physical disk, XP in the first partition and Linux in the second. Your Linux boot loader will take over boot after you install Linux.

D.


----------



## TerryNet

> Just my two bits: after you successfully boot with XP CD ...


By my count *cstrikehero777* has stated five (5) times that he CANNOT BOOT THE XP CD on this computer.

Your ideas are good, *BlackHorseman*, but he really needs some new ideas of what's going on with the failed boot.


----------



## saikee

Could it be a dodgy CD drive that is tempermental with the XP disc but not others?


----------



## happychic

Hi,

It has been established that you are not able to boot the XP CD. 
I think I have a suggestion that may help. What i am suggesting is hardware based. Most computers have a jumper lead that can change your HDD from a master ( or primary) to a slave. Maybe it would help to open up the pc and change the order? Prehaps your HDD is a slave not a master.

I am not an expert in the matter.

However, this is something I would try if I had run out of options.

Feel free to disregard my comments!

All the best.

TC

HC


----------



## Cappi

Have you tried using this XP CD to boot another computer? It will indicate whether the CD is good or not.


----------



## BlackHorseman

Hello,

Firstly - I apologize if I'm clogging the thread, that is not my intention.
TerryNet - I just thought he might need this info later on during the installation, 'cause he _will_ be dealing with those issues before his current problem is fully resulved.

I think looking at the harddisks' physical configuration & the corresponding BIOS configuration - HD boot priority & boot sequence - would be a good idea now. How the disks are plugged in, how are they jumpered (if they are jumpered)?

(silently exiting stage left)
D.


----------



## saikee

I think the OP has confirmed that

(1) The CD drive does boot up a CD first. It is just the XP Cd that doesn't boot. Ubuntu disc and another CD boot up fine. That is the evidence that the hardware works and the first bootable device is indeed the CD drive. 

(2) The XP CD has been able to boot up in another PC so it is healthy.

It is my experience some CD drives, say well used ones, can be temperamental. It is also not uncommon that a CD burnt with one CD drive may not work on anther, although with modern day equipment I seldom encounter such fault.


----------



## happychic

Hi BlackHorseman,

I mentioned jumpers and the sequence in my last post ( which was before yours). I did this in the hope I could help 777 who originally sent the post. I know I am a beginner here - but please do not disregard my comments. I am not completely stupid.


----------



## BlackHorseman

Hey happychic,

I did not disregard your comment, rather repeated - and possibly added to - what you've suggested. In any case, I think saikee's come up with the best idea in this case.

D.


----------



## happychic

Hi Horseman

NP


----------



## cstrikehero777

hey guys i got it and im closing the thread... had an XP CD that wasnt from a Dell.. i found the right one and it worked fine. ive got XP home up and running and ubuntu as a dual boot. works great. 

thank you all for ur help


----------

